# Hey everyone, I love bacon!



## krnballerzzz (Jun 10, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## Musje (Jun 10, 2009)

Who doesnt?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah sure. Why not.


----------



## Rama (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally a thread about something different.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 10, 2009)

Would say that this is totally off-topic, but it is in the right sub forum.

Bacon FTW!!!


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (Jun 10, 2009)

I like my bacon extra crispy Mmmm.


----------



## shelley (Jun 10, 2009)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm having bacon tonight, what a coincidence.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 10, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> I'm having bacon tonight, what a coincidence.



omg. Lucky!


----------



## StratoPulse (Jun 10, 2009)

I had bacon this morning, it was crispy and stretchy.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 10, 2009)

Am I the only one who enjoys soft bacon?


----------



## Musje (Jun 10, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys soft bacon?


I enjoy both soft and crispy bacon


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2009)

it's okay but i don't like the fat. it's best with avocado.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 10, 2009)

Meh. Bacon is delicious on cheeseburgers, and that's about it for me.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 10, 2009)

I like it crispy bacon...even if it is burnt. I hate it when I get basically raw bacon on my BLT's...


----------



## Bryan (Jun 10, 2009)

Musje said:


> Who doesnt?



Jews, Muslims, and vegetarians?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah. I don't mind fat on my bacon, and I love bacon burgers.

Apart from burgers, however, I really don't eat bacon too much. The more bacon I have, the less hash and scrambled eggs I can handle.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 10, 2009)

I think I could live off only bacon for a month.

btw, nice thread. We needed more bacon discussion around here.


----------



## Odin (Jun 10, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Musje said:
> 
> 
> > Who doesnt?
> ...



Jews/Muslims can’t eat bacon due to there religion. That doesn’t mean they don’t like bacon.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 10, 2009)

My favorite burger ever is the Wendy's baconator. The burger, and cheese, and bread and bacon all in your mouth at the same time. *drools*


----------



## Bryan (Jun 10, 2009)

A good burger recipe. Instead of putting slices on bacon on your burger, take a quarter cup of bacon bits (the actual bacon stuff, not Bacos), and mix it in with your hamburger meat. Bacony goodness throughout. Adjust the amount of bacon accordingly for taste.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Jews






Turkey bacon!


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 10, 2009)

Mmmmm, turkey bacon.


----------



## toast (Jun 10, 2009)

I like it with a side order of me.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Odin said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Musje said:
> ...



There what?

I love bacon myself. I have it almost every day for breakfast, although that will be stopping very soon.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

don't we all?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 10, 2009)

I had a bacon omelette for lunch today, 'twas yummy.


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (Jun 10, 2009)

Bryan said:


> A good burger recipe. Instead of putting slices on bacon on your burger, take a quarter cup of bacon bits (the actual bacon stuff, not Bacos), and mix it in with your hamburger meat. Bacony goodness throughout. Adjust the amount of bacon accordingly for taste.



I have done this but I put a lil cheese inside the middle of the patty before I grill it


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 10, 2009)

bacon is satisfying


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> bacon is satisfying



More than waffles?


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 10, 2009)

Actually he puts little bacon bits into his syrup.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 10, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Actually he puts little bacon bits into his syrup.



this is true


----------



## Poke (Jun 10, 2009)

Bacon has probably taken 3 years off my life.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 10, 2009)

I like my bacon grilled, but only on one side.


----------



## Rama (Jun 11, 2009)

You guys seriously eat that much bacon?

I always wanted to try the crispy bacon, the day after WC2007 I had an English breakfast with crispy bacon... I could not finish the plate, but thinking of it makes my stomach go nuts (nuts in crazy and not peanuts nuts).


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't really like bacon


----------



## Poke (Jun 11, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I don't really like bacon



Kill the freak who is immune to bacon's smell!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 11, 2009)

Bacon is definitley the best when it is a little on the burnt side......mmmmm, crispy crunchy!


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm hungry....

Bacon is like chocolate with me.....too much and HURL kind of feeling


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I don't really like bacon



SHUN THE NONBELIEVERS!!!! SHUN!!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 11, 2009)

[unicorn voice]SHUUUUUUUUUUUN[/unicorn voice]

But don't forget to be sneaky when we kill him.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 11, 2009)

It is my belief that adding bacon to any food except for dessert makes it at least 3.0 +- 0.4 times better. For dessert foods you can add a nice mix of chocolate and caramel to anything and you've got a winner


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 11, 2009)

hehe Im a vegetarian so I don't even know why i clicked on this thread to begin with XD


----------



## (X) (Jun 11, 2009)

Bacon can be very good but you can't eat it alone it is too salty


----------



## Ellis (Jun 11, 2009)

(X) said:


> Bacon can be very good but you can't eat it alone it is too salty



uhhhh


----------



## Odin (Jun 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> [unicorn voice]SHUUUUUUUUUUUN[/unicorn voice]
> 
> But don't forget to be sneaky when we kill him.



The exploding Y and I call dibs on the kidneys.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 11, 2009)

(X) said:


> Bacon can be very good but you can't eat it alone it is too salty



are you supposed to eat it in groups?


----------



## Poke (Jun 12, 2009)

AndyK said:


> It is my belief that adding bacon to any food except for dessert makes it at least 3.0 +- 0.4 times better. For dessert foods you can add a nice mix of chocolate and caramel to anything and you've got a winner



Bacon is also a sort of popular dessert food(among food critiques). Chocolate covered bacon is delicious.


----------



## coinman (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes you got to eat in groups! If someone in the group gets a salt overdose attack the rest can rescue him and if necessary take him to a hospital!


----------



## TimeFreeze (Jun 12, 2009)

does everybody like bacon? Well I can't blame them, it's so good.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 12, 2009)

coinman said:


> Yes you got to eat in groups! If someone in the group gets a salt overdose attack the rest can rescue him and if necessary take him to a hospital!



that sounds safe enough to me, i like it  nice thinking!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP! I think everyone should bask in the glory that is bacon.


----------



## Logan (Oct 4, 2009)

THANK YOU WAFFLE!!!

p.s. I think you should change your name to bacon=ijm.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 4, 2009)

eggs,toast,cheese


----------



## Logan (Oct 4, 2009)

elcarc said:


> eggs,toast,cheese



*rephrase* eggs,toast,cheese, BACON!!! */rephrase*


----------



## shelley (Oct 4, 2009)

spam, eggs, bacon and spam

spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, spam and spam


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2009)

Mmm, Bacon.


----------



## Asheboy (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone else use the Bacon method?


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 4, 2009)

AndreaBananas said:


> Mmm, Bacon.



The yolk actually isn't the baby bird... there is no baby bird unless it's fertilized. The yolk is the chicken's version of a placenta.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 4, 2009)

I liek chewy, soft, warm........... bacon! What did you think I was going to say?


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

shelley said:


> spam, eggs, bacon and spam
> 
> spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, spam and spam



LOL, this comes to mind...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 4, 2009)

We should get a bacon emoticon on speedsolving!


----------



## Logan (Oct 5, 2009)

Edmund said:


> We should get a bacon emoticon on speedsolving!



+1


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 5, 2009)

Logan said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > We should get a bacon emoticon on speedsolving!
> ...



+2


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



+3!

I have that video stuck in my head.
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam....


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone try eating bacon with rice? It's really good.....
Try it


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2009)

CL_Pepsi said:


> Anyone try eating bacon with rice? It's really good.....
> Try it



Bacon bits + yellow rice is the best rice combo evar.

Plus:
My friend: i dont like bacon

One of my friends DOESN'T LIEK BACON.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 5, 2009)

Bacon...


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

Bacon 

And Bacon Eggs


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2009)

I NEED BACON.

NAO.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

Mmmmmm, bacon.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 5, 2009)

uh..... (seems to have become my favorite word lately.) I don't like bacon that much, nor candy. Most of the time I don't like eating food, just drinking.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 5, 2009)

krnballerzzz said:


> That is all.




I'll take you to Mc D  in Dusseldorf , no worry Andrew.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

Icanhazbaconburgerz?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 6, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Icanhazbaconburgerz?



+1.


----------



## V-te (Oct 6, 2009)

Mcgangbang with bacon FTW!!!


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 6, 2009)

Who can guess my favorite burger on the planet?


----------



## V-te (Oct 6, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Who can guess my favorite burger on the planet?



That's from Bk right?


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 6, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> uh..... (seems to have become my favorite word lately.) I don't like bacon that much, nor candy. Most of the time I don't like eating food, just drinking.



You drink food?


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes!! Its fun, grinding the food into a disgusting liquid and drinking it! Yes, I would do that alot! Too hard to be sarcastic with typed words.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 11, 2009)

Western bacon cheesburgers ftw.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMP once more.
I love bacon. Everyone bask in the glory that is bacon.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2009)

BACON!!!!
Again, crispy bacon<soft bacon.


----------



## Forte (Nov 16, 2009)

Bakin.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> BACON!!!!
> Again, crispy bacon<soft bacon.



Agree.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > BACON!!!!
> ...



Soft > crispy anyday.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Crispy is so... burnt.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

bacon is bacon is bacon

I'll have bacon any way


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 16, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


>



looks like seaweed???

and i hate the fat on bacon.. when i rule the world there shall be no fat on bacon

other than that BACON RULEZ


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuck!

Bacon makes you fat, soft bacon even fatter, burned and/or crispy bacon gives you cancer. Bacon of all kinds gives you bad skin and a sad stomach.

And besides that it has got too much salt to taste good, actually, the salt is the only taste there is... So, if you feel for bacon, it is because your body is short of minerals, like salt. There are much better alternatives for fixing that.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 16, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Yuck!
> 
> Bacon makes you fat, soft bacon even fatter, burned and/or crispy bacon gives you cancer. Bacon of all kinds gives you bad skin and a sad stomach.
> 
> And besides that it has got too much salt to taste good, actually, the salt is the only taste there is... So, if you feel for bacon, it is because your body is short of minerals, like salt. There are much better alternatives for fixing that.


MORE BACON


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

Yummo!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

Edward, that is incredible. o_o


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 16, 2009)

Amazing bacon vid....


----------



## Logan (Nov 16, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Yuck!
> 
> Bacon makes you fat, soft bacon even fatter, burned and/or crispy bacon gives you cancer. Bacon of all kinds gives you bad skin and a sad stomach.
> 
> And besides that it has got too much salt to taste good, actually, the salt is the only taste there is... So, if you feel for bacon, it is because your body is short of minerals, like salt. There are much better alternatives for fixing that.



SHUN THE NON-BELIEVER! SHUUUUUUNNNNNNNN!!!





EDIT: I'M HAVING BACON FOR SUPPER!!!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 17, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Yuck!
> 
> Bacon makes you fat, soft bacon even fatter, burned and/or crispy bacon gives you cancer. Bacon of all kinds gives you bad skin and a sad stomach.
> 
> And besides that it has got too much salt to taste good, actually, the salt is the only taste there is... So, if you feel for bacon, it is because your body is short of minerals, like salt. There are much better alternatives for fixing that.



The health police have no friends buddy.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, I love bacon! And, the best part is that I'm incredibly skinny, and nothing I eat affects that, so yay for bacon!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I love bacon! And, the best part is that I'm incredibly skinny, and nothing I eat affects that, so yay for bacon!



Jealous. 
I wish I could just eat whatever the hell I wanted to. One of my friends is that way: uber skinny but ordered a quad- whopper at Burger King, a Large Coke (not diet which he got refill(s) of) and a large onion ring. wth.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, the only downside is trying to find pants with a 28 waist and a 36 leg, ugh. Still, bacon FTW!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I love bacon! And, the best part is that I'm incredibly skinny, and nothing I eat affects that, so yay for bacon!



That's the same with me. Whenever I've had friends over, they always say I eat heaps. On camp, and that. Yet I'm one of the skinniest people you'll ever see. I can just keep eating.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > spam, eggs, bacon and spam
> ...



http://www.spam.com/


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2009)

bacon > ham > all other meats > spam > any non-meat stuff


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> bacon > ham > all other meats > spam > any non-meat stuff



Nope.
Chicken > Bacon > Beef > other stuff (meat) > non meat > spam.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

Edmund said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > bacon > ham > all other meats > spam > any non-meat stuff
> ...



Nope
Chicken> Beef (Burgers) > Bacon > eggs > other stuff (meat)> non meat > never tasted spam.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 18, 2009)

Chiken Kievs>Life.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Chiken Kievs>Life.



I think we were made for each other.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 19, 2009)

It's entirely possible that someone's already posted this, but as I don't want to go looking through 11 pages to look for it, here it is:


----------



## F.P. (Nov 19, 2009)

First I thought this was about Francis, but then I realised it's about this:


----------



## peterbat (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


>



My mom works in a bacon factory.
haha just kidding


----------



## Logan (Nov 20, 2009)

F.P. said:


> First I thought this was about Francis, but then I realised it's about this:




....I may never sleep or eat bacon ever again...


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 21, 2009)

F.P. said:


> First I thought this was about Francis, but then I realised it's about this:



Well put man, I'm vegan. Sh*t like this needs to stop.


----------



## F.P. (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice, I'm vegan too.


----------



## Twofu2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > First I thought this was about Francis, but then I realised it's about this:
> ...



When I heard that pig scream... It must feel bad to be betrayed by the people you trusted the most...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 23, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > F.P. said:
> ...



Pretty sure pigs don't feel betrayal :S
But meh, you never know!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think they do...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 23, 2009)

Physical pain, yup,
Emotional, not so sure.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 23, 2009)

F.P. said:


> First I thought this was about Francis, but then I realised it's about this:


This is making me hungry. Time for some bacon and eggs.

By the way.
Any vegetarians who need a sponsor?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

Not emotional cause I'm pretty sure pigs didn't have souls, free will, and intellect.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 23, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Any vegetarians who need a sponsor?



+1


----------



## F.P. (Nov 24, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Any vegetarians who need a sponsor?
> ...




I didn't write that and I'm not vegetarian.

Pigs are actually quite intelligent and can feel emotional (pain) - even though that doesn't even matter.

So, non-human animals have souls (and a free will)?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2009)

I like those bacon from Fresh and Easy. Just microwave 'em for about 45 seconds. Juicy and meaty. A good breakfast...of course, be sure to exercise during PE.


----------



## Logan (Mar 5, 2010)

mmmmmmm
The glory of bacon MUST BE REVIVED!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 5, 2010)

Logan said:


> mmmmmmm
> The glory of bacon MUST BE REVIVED!


Nah, it needed to die.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 16, 2010)

It comes in Candy Now


----------



## Owen (May 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> It comes in Candy Now



My brother actually bought bacon gumballs.


----------



## cpt.Justice (May 17, 2010)

This thread reminded me of this site. I remember stumbling upon it years ago. It still makes me smile to this day ^^


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> It comes in Candy Now



O_O


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 17, 2010)

YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME. This thread is still alive? >.>


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2010)

It should be noted that the Ohio Open 2010 has been conveniently located near nearly-24-hour bacon.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 17, 2010)

this is the most epic bacon recipe 

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 17, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> this is the most epic bacon recipe
> 
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/



I cannot believe something this amazing exists for us to eat. 
/drool


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 17, 2010)

I'm hungry


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 17, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> this is the most epic bacon recipe
> 
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


best post ever


----------



## Luigimamo (May 17, 2010)

I had bacon this morning YUMMMMMMMM

This guy should get a award.


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 18, 2010)

I like luncheon meat.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 23, 2010)

oops i accidentally posted on this forum because i love bacon so much.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I just saw this so I had to go bacon' some bacon.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 23, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Well I just saw this so I had to go bacon' some bacon.



Good decision


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 23, 2010)

Major bump. It was necessary.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2010)

DAMMIT now I have to wait 2 years to bump this again D:


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 23, 2010)

Lolol.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 23, 2010)

why did i put this >.>


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 8, 2011)

[youtube]0rUEpmbdZLw&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rUEpmbdZLw&feature=channel_video_title

Bacon


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 10, 2011)

I prefer mine a lil' undercooked.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 10, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> [youtube]0rUEpmbdZLw&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rUEpmbdZLw&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> Bacon


 
Best bump ever


----------

